# Aalruten/Quappen im Teich halten



## Rettinger1989 (28. Juli 2010)

Hallo an alle:vik:

Mich hätte mal interessiert ob ich Aalrutten im Teich halten kann.
Ich besitze einen Teich mit 1,5 Hektar und einer Durchschnittstiefe von 1,5 Meter und einen Teich mit 7Meter auf 9Meter und einer Durchschnittstiefe von 2,5Metern. Wasser läuft genug zu... Halte normal in den Teichen Forellen.
Ich hätte die möglichkeit 400 Quappen mit ca. 15cm geschenkt zu bekommen. Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht ob ich diese in einen der Teiche hineinsetzen kann. Kann ich die Quappen mit normalem Forellenfutter evtl. füttern. Bitte um ein paar Infos.

MFG


----------



## SchwalmAngler (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aalruten/Quappen im Teich halten*

Das hier sollte Deine Frage beantworten:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quappe

#d


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aalruten/Quappen im Teich halten*

Servus und Grüße nach Tschitschalboch 

Quappen leben normal in der Forellenregion... und wollen kaltes, sauerstoffreiches Wasser mit hartem Grund... 

In stehenden Gewässern kommen sie eigentlich nur in großen Seen mit ausgeprägter Tiefenzone vor... 

Wie ist denn aktuell die Temperatur in deinen Teichen?


----------



## Fishermansfriend2 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aalruten/Quappen im Teich halten*

wenn sich selbst Forellen in deinem teich halten, hat das wasser sicherlich eine relativ gute Qualität und viel Sauerstoff. 
Und wenn du sie geschenkt bekommst... würde ich mir das nicht entgehen lassen!!


----------



## Sneep (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aalruten/Quappen im Teich halten*

Hallo,

Wenn du schreibst, dass du Forellen in den Teichen ziehst, ist ja für Futter gesorgt.

Ich bin kein Teichwirt, aber ich glaube deine Pellets werden auf wenig Gegenliebe stoßen.

Unser Fischzüchter hat sein Laichtiere ausschließlich mit lebenden Fischen gefüttert, überwiegend Bachforellen von 15 -25 cm.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du die Tiere an Trockenfutter gewöhnen kannst, aber wie gesagt, da bin ich kein Experte. 

Quappen sind in ihrem Verbreitungsgebiet in Fließgewässern vom Brackwasserbereich bis in die Forellenregion sowie in tiefen Seen beheimated.

Sie sind auf sehr sauberes Wasser und niedrige Temperaturen angewiesen. 

Wenn in den Teichen Forellen und hier vor allem RBs gehalten werden, heißt das noch lange nicht, das das Wasser auch für die Quappe ausreichend sauber ist. Gerade RB´s können eine Menge ab.

Ich denke, die Tiere werden dir nicht eingehen,aber wirklich artgerecht ist es nicht gerade, es ist halt alles auf Forelle zugeschnitten.

Da die Art auch die eigenen Artgenossen jagt, ist es wichtig, dass die Tiere Versteckmöglichkeiten haben. Ansonsten leben sie in ständigem Stress, da sie ein starkes Bedürfnis haben sich tagsüber zu verstecken. In der Fischzucht gibt man daher Abwasserrohre aus dem Baumarkt ins Wasser , damit die Tiere sich  sich darin verstecken können.
Da die Tiere ganz überwiegend in ihren Höhlen am Ufer leben, kann es hier bei 400 Tieren schon etwas eng zugehen, vor allem wenn sie noch etwas größer sind.

Die Quappe als eine Dorschart ist sehr auf kaltes Wasser angewiesen. 
Oberhalb einer Wassertemperatur von ca. +5  Grad beginnen die Tier noch nicht einmal zu laichen.
Und sinken die Temperaturen nur unwesentlich unter diesen Wert, gibt es viele mißgebildete Brütlinge.

Als Jungtiere wachsen Quappen atemberaubend schnell. Ein im Mai besetzter Brütling von ca. 2 cm 
hatte im September bereits eine Länge von 17 cm.

Im Sommer leiden die Tiere und werden gänzlich inaktiv. Sie halten eine Art Sommerschlaf und stellen ab einer gewissen Temperatur die Nahrungsaufnahme komplett ein. 

Dann ernährt sich das Tier von den Nährstoffen, die es im Winter in seiner riesigen Leber eingelagert hat.

Über eines solltest du dir im Klaren sein, in den Quappenteich kannst du keine anderen Fische einsetzen, wenn sie nicht in etwa die Größe deiner Quappen erreichen. 

Alles was ins Maul passt wird gleich in die Leber eingelagert!

Speziell im Winter ist die Quappe in der Beziehung kein Kind von Traurigkeit.



sneeP


----------



## moon2k3 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aalruten/Quappen im Teich halten*

wow sneep dein wissen ist echt der wahnsinn ?
hast du das mal studiert ? oder einfach nur durch neugier sehr viel auf den gebiet gelesen ???


----------



## boarischahias (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aalruten/Quappen im Teich halten*

Hier mal ein Auszug aus dem Jahresbericht 2006 des Instituts für Fischerei an der Bayerischen Landesanstalt für Landwirtschaft (www.lfl.bayern.de):

_*Ausschlachtung und Fleischqualität von Rutten (Lota lota)* _

*Zielsetzung*
_Die Rutte (Lota lota) ist eine Fischart, die bisher kaum in der Aquakultur genutzt wird. Das Fleisch des einzigen im Süßwasser vorkommenden Vertreters der Dorschartigen wird sehr geschätzt und die Leber gilt als Delikatesse. Die Fischereifachberatung des Bezirks Niederbayern führt im Fischereilichen Lehr- und Beispielsbetrieb Lindbergmühle seit 2003 Versuche zur Überprüfung dieser Fischart für Zwecke der Speisefischproduktion durch. In Schlachtungsversuchen am Institut für Fischerei wurden die Schlachtkörper- und Fleischqualität von dreijährigen Rutten aus der Aquakultur untersucht. _

*Methode *
_15 größere Rutten mit einem Lebendgewicht zwischen 382 und 475 g (Gewichtsklasse I) und 15 mittelgroße Rutten (Gewichtsklasse II, 267 – 364 g LG) aus der Forellenteichwirt-schaft sowie fünf in einem Karpfenteich mit Naturnahrung aufgezogene Rutten (Ge-wichtsklasse III, 109 – 244 g LG) wurden geschlachtet und für Fleischqualitätsunter-suchungen herangezogen. Neben den morphometrischen Merkmalen der Rutten interes-sierten vor allem die Filetausbeute sowie der Gonaden- (Gonadosomatischer Index GSI) und der Leberanteil (Hepatosomatischer Index HSI). _

*Ergebnisse *
_Der Konditionsfaktor war in Gewichtsklasse I mit 0,69 gegenüber 0,67 (II) und 0,59 (III) am höchsten. Die höchste Filetausbeute (ohne Haut) wurde dagegen bei Rutten aus dem Karpfenteich (III) mit 30 % gegenüber 26 % (I) und 24 % (II) festgestellt. Dies liegt vor allem an den sehr hohen Innereienanteilen von 23 % (II) und 21 % (I) gegenüber 17 % in Gruppe III. Die Werte für GSI lagen zwischen 8 und 10 % und für HSI zwischen 5 und 7 % des Lebendgewichts. Der pH-Wert-Abfall verläuft bei Rutten deutlich schneller und stärker als von Forellen bekannt. Zudem ist das Fleisch bei Rutten wesentlich heller und weniger stark pigmentiert. Die Leberfarbe war bei den Fischen aus Aquakultur signifikant heller als bei den Rutten aus dem Karpfenteich. Insgesamt war die Ausbeute an essbaren Anteilen im Vergleich zu anderen Fischarten gering. Für Rutten in der beschriebenen Größenklasse wird deshalb die Vermarktung als ganzer Fische ohne Kopf und Haut emp-fohlen. Für die Verarbeitung zu Filets erscheinen Rutten erst ab einem Lebendgewicht über 800 g geeignet._

Da der Versuch u. a. am fischereilichen Lehr- und Bei-spielsbetrieb Lindbergmühle (Niederbayern) durchgeführt wurde, habe ich mir erllaubt dort nachzufragen, da auch ich in meinen Karpfenteich Rutten einsetzen wollte.
Nachfolgend die Antwort:

_[...]_
_- Die Haltung der Rutten in Karpfenteichen ist möglich, die Temperatur sollte aber nicht längere Zeit über 20° liegen und der PH wert nicht über 9. Der begrenzende Faktor ist in der Regel der Sauerstoff, dessen Bedarf bei den Rutten doch erheblich höher ist als bei Karpfen._
_- In der Regel kommen für den Teichbesatz zum Speisefich nur einsömmrige Rutten in Frage, diese sind normaler Weise nicht auf Trockenfutter umgestellt. Der begrenzende Faktor für den Besatz ist also das zur Verfügung stehende_
_Lebendfutter. Besatzempfehlungen hierzu gibt es nicht._
_- Die von Ihnen gewünschte Größe von 800 Gramm erreichen die Rutten normaler Weise im 3. Lebensjahr. Da Rutten in große Teichen bisher immer nur, sehr selten und als Beifisch_
_gehalten wurden, gibt es nur wenig Erfahrungen. _

_Ich hoffe Ihnen wenigsten etwas weiter geholfen zu haben._
_Freundliche Grüße_

Auch ich hoffe, ein wenig Information zu diesem Thread beigesteuert zu haben.

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Sneep (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aalruten/Quappen im Teich halten*



moon2k3 schrieb:


> wow sneep dein wissen ist echt der wahnsinn ?
> hast du das mal studiert ? oder einfach nur durch neugier sehr viel auf den gebiet gelesen ???




Hallo,

ich habe das nicht studiert, ich kenne aber Leute die das studiert haben:q

Bei uns wurde vor einigen Jahren eine Wiederansiedlung von Quappen gestartet. Im Rahmen dieses Programms gab es eine Reihe von Treffen mit Biologen und Fischzüchtern zu dem Thema. Da ist halt einiges hängen geblieben.

Vor allem die Erkenntnis, dass die Quappe eine der am wenigsten erforschten heimischen Fischarten ist.

Nicht mal bei der Frage wie und wo die Tiere in einem Fluss ablaichen waren sich alle Experten einig.

In einigen Fachbüchern ist zu noch zu lesen, die Quappe laiche ins freie Wasser und die Eier würden mit Hilfe einer Ölkugel im Wasser schweben.So laichen wohl Dorschartige im Meer, in einem Fluss wären die Eier aber extrem weit abgetrieben.

Laut Aussage der Biologen gibt es einen deutlichen Zusammenhang zwischen Hochwasser im Winter und Vermehrungserfolg. 
Vermutlich wandern die Laicher in Seitengräben ein und die winzigen Larven stehen dann auf den überfluteten Wiesen.

Die Tiere bekommen zunehmend Probleme, weil die zum Laichen erforderlichen niedrigen Temperaturen von unter 5 Grad plus gar nicht mehr erreicht werden.

Eine interessante, noch immer geheimnisvolle Art wie ich finde.

SneeP


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aalruten/Quappen im Teich halten*

"Sneep" hat geschrieben:
Im Sommer leiden die Tiere und werden gänzlich inaktiv. Sie halten eine Art Sommerschlaf und stellen ab einer gewissen Temperatur die Nahrungsaufnahme komplett ein. 

Dann ernährt sich das Tier von den Nährstoffen, die es im Winter in seiner riesigen Leber eingelagert hat.

Die Rutten halten keinen Sommerschlaf, sie fressen auch im Sommer.
Rutten fängt man meistens Nachts, den sie sind Nachtaktiv und ruhen Tagsüber in ihren Verstecken.

Zum Besatz in Forellenteichen:
Rutten im Forellenteich sind möglich,Wasser sollte aber nicht zu warm werden.
Der Teich sollte aber auch nicht überbesetzt werden. Es sollten nicht mehr Fische als üblich bei reinem Forellenbesatz im Teich sein.
Ruitten benötigen auch Untersände (Verstecke), dazu kann manHaufen mit großen Flußbausteinen in den Teich geben in denen Zwischenräumen die Rutten dann Verstecke finden.


----------



## Sneep (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aalruten/Quappen im Teich halten*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Die Rutten halten keinen Sommerschlaf, sie fressen auch im Sommer.
> Rutten fängt man meistens Nachts, den sie sind Nachtaktiv und ruhen Tagsüber in ihren Verstecken.



Hallo,
@Gü.a.Pa. 

Wenn ich geschrieben habe, dass die Quappe im Sommer über 20 Grad Wassertemperatur überhaupt nicht mehr frisst, war das nicht richtig.

Wenn ich den Begriff  "Sommerschlaf"  benutze, heißt das nicht, dass  überhaupt keine Aktivitäten mehr stattfinden. 
Das ist ja auch bei anderen Arten bei der Winterruhe so.

Vielleicht wäre der Begriff "Sommerruhe " treffender gewesen.

Das Tier ist auch weiterhin aktiv und nimmt Nahrung auf.
Aber die Aktivität des Fisches und die Nahrungsaufnahme gehen auf ein Minimum herunter.

Diese Phase der verringerten Aktivität beginnt ab ca. 20 Grad Wassertemperatur.

In dieser Situation beginnt die Quappe damit die im Winter in die Leber als Reserve eingelagerten Fette abzubauen.

Das die Tiere überwiegend nachts aktiv sind ist unstrittig.

Diese Aussagen gelten für freilebende Quappen, möglicherweise hast du in der Teichwirtschaft andere Beobachtungen gemacht.

Meine Quelle ist das " Handbook of European Freshwater Fishes" von Kottelar/Freyhoff

Dass die Quappe aber im Sommer bei  höheren Temperaturen ihre Aktivität und ihre Nahrungsaufnahme drastisch reduziert, wird aber eigentlich in jedem Artikel zur Quappe so angegeben.

Mit deinen 2-3 Sätzen zur Haltung in Forellenteichen hast du glaube ich fast alles zu dem Thema gesagt.

Was mich interessieren würde; 

Womit und wie werden die Quappen in den Teichen gefüttert?



SnEEp


----------



## Syntac (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aalruten/Quappen im Teich halten*

Also bei uns im Forum haben wir auch User, die Rutten in Forellenteichen halten. Bei einem sogar mit guten Abwachsergebniss bei Einzelexemplaren (noch nicht abgefischt) und beim anderen noch nichts zu sagen (auch noch nicht abgefischt). 
Anscheinend gehen die Rutten aber auch an Pellets, wurden mit 10-15cm besetzt. 

VG


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aalruten/Quappen im Teich halten*

"Sneep" hat geschrieben.

Was mich interessieren würde; 

Womit und wie werden die Quappen in den Teichen gefüttert?

In Erdteichen Ernähren sie sich von der Naturnahrung die im Teich vorkommt (Bodenlebenden Wirbellosen) größere Quappen/Rutten auch von Kleinfischen wie Gründlinge.... auch Froschlaich.
Ist der Besatz größer und die vorhandene Naturnahrung reicht nicht aus wird mit Fertigfutter wie auch bei Welsen,Aalen,Zandern...praktiziert wird.

Das die Quappen bei hohen Temperaturen >20°C ihre Nahrungsaufnahme reduzieren ist klar. Deshalb werden sie ja in Forellenteichen gehalten in denen die Temperaturen meistens nicht über 15°C steigen.

Bei uns im Angelgewässer(Temp.um20°C) werden Rutten/Quappen auch in den Sommermonaten gefangen (nachts).


----------



## Rettinger1989 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Aalruten/Quappen im Teich halten*

Danke für die vielen Tipps... Mein Gewässer hatte vor kurzen als ea drei Wochen nicht geregnet hatte und die Sonne dauernd schien 22 grad... Jetzt ca 17... Meint ihr ich soll's versuchen? 
MfG


----------



## Rettinger1989 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Aalruten/Quappen im Teich halten*

Und noch eine Frage, mein Teich hat am rand viele Wasserpflanzen... Reicht das als versteckmöglichkeit?


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (4. August 2010)

*AW: Aalruten/Quappen im Teich halten*

wenn die Pflanzen dicht genug stehen !
Quappen brauchen dunkle Verstecke!


----------



## karlfriedrich (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aalruten/Quappen im Teich halten*

hallo rettinger,hier ist christina aus österreich.
wir haben uns vorige woche auch 200 stück aalruttensetzlinge gekauft.
sie sind schon 1 jahr alt.
ich wollte mich erkundigen, ob du schon erfahrung hast mit dem forellenfutter,oder eine antwort auf deine frage gefunden hast
oder weisst, wie man sie sonst noch füttern kann?
lg und ein petri
christina


----------



## karlfriedrich (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aalruten/Quappen im Teich halten*

hallo syntac,
hier ist christina aus österreich.
habe gerade gelesen du kennst user mit aalruttenerfahrung?
wir haben uns vor kurzem 200 jahrlingssetzlinge gekauft und wären dankbar über jeden tipp, wie man sie erfolgreich aufziehen kann.
die gewässervoraussetzungen passen bei uns.
wir haben erfahrung mit stören, karpfen, forellen und raubfischen aller art.
kannst du mir die user verraten, die erfahrung haben?
würde mich gerne mit ihnen austauschen
lg christina


----------



## karlfriedrich (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aalruten/Quappen im Teich halten*

noch ne frage,
wie schaut denn das fertigfutter für welse, zander und hechte aus?
pellets? oder geht forellenfutter auch?
und wo krieg ich das?
grüße aus österreich
christina


----------



## BERND2000 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aalruten/Quappen im Teich halten*



karlfriedrich schrieb:


> noch ne frage,
> wie schaut denn das fertigfutter für welse, zander und hechte aus?
> pellets? oder geht forellenfutter auch?
> und wo krieg ich das?
> ...


 
Hechte fressen kein Fertigfutter!
Beim Wels ist es anders, da giebt es spezielle Mischungen aber Forellenfutter sollte genügen.

Das Zander auch Fertigfutter zu sich nehmen wäre mir neu! 
Kann das ein Fehler gewesen sein?


----------



## igler (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aalruten/Quappen im Teich halten*

Es werden Zander mit Fertigfutter in Aquakulturen gezogen, eine sehr schwierige Angelegenheit, die Umgewöhnung an Lebendfutter erfordert sehr ausgeprägte Kenntnisse auf diesem Gebiet.


----------



## Syntac (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aalruten/Quappen im Teich halten*



karlfriedrich schrieb:


> hallo syntac,
> hier ist christina aus österreich.
> habe gerade gelesen du kennst user mit aalruttenerfahrung?
> wir haben uns vor kurzem 200 jahrlingssetzlinge gekauft und wären dankbar über jeden tipp, wie man sie erfolgreich aufziehen kann.
> ...




Ich bin einer davon


----------



## karlfriedrich (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aalruten/Quappen im Teich halten*

wir haben 3 teiche,einer mit raubfischen, karpfen und stören und jede menge unterschiedliche friedfische.unsere räuber
haben genug jungbrut, krebse und getier.ich weiss, dass sie kein fertigfutter nehmen.darum war ich überrascht über diesen tipp.
einen teich mit forellen, die aufzucht(für eigenbedarf) klappt wunderbar
und einen teich, direkt mit waldbachzulauf in den wir 200 stk. aalrutten eingesetzt haben, vor ca. 1 woche.die setzlinge sind 1 jahr alt.
darum mache ich mir gedanken, wie wir die füttern ? bis jetzt haben sie kein forellenfutter von der futterbank angenommen.
ich dachte auch schon daran, frischfisch zu pürrieren und es ihnen anzubieten.nach und nach kann ich es ja dann mit forellenfutter versetzten. heute werde ich es mal versuchen.
ich weiss, es wird schwierig, aber es ist eine herausforderung für mich.
darum wäre ich dankbar für jeden tipp von aalruttenspezialisten.
lg aus österreich christina


----------



## Syntac (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aalruten/Quappen im Teich halten*

hast pm


----------



## feko (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aalruten/Quappen im Teich halten*

Hallo allerseits-was ist denn aus den Quappen geworden?
vg


----------



## Syntac (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aalruten/Quappen im Teich halten*

bekomme selten welche zu Gesicht, aber die man mal in den Händen hat sind gut abgewachsen.


----------



## feko (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aalruten/Quappen im Teich halten*

Na,das ist ja erfreulich.
Würdest du nochmal Angaben zur Stückzahl/Teichgröße machen,und ob du einen Schwund an Forellen feststellen konntest?
vg


----------



## feko (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aalruten/Quappen im Teich halten*

Ach,und noch ne Frage-können sich Quappen in einem Teich vermehren,vorausgesetzt die äußeren Umstände passen?

Weil habe gelesen das viele Stämme autochon sind.
vg


----------



## feko (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aalruten/Quappen im Teich halten*

das dazu:
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/angelberichte...50-quappennachwuchs-in-der-fischzucht-kemnitz

Sollte ja also in einem Mittelgebirgsgewässer mit langer geschlossener Eisdecke also klappen.
vg


----------



## sushi4u (5. August 2011)

*AW: Aalruten/Quappen im Teich halten*

Hallo,

zieh selbst Quappen im Teich von der Brut zum 1-sömmrigen Fisch, dies klappt vor allem dann ganz gut, wenn genug Naturnahrung vorhanden ist.
Im Forellenteich müsstest Du eine ganz kleine Einheit haben, aus der die Fische nicht entweichen können, dann kannst Du sie auch an Pellets gewöhnen. Das Beste wäre ein abgedunkeltes Becken, die Fütterung nachts und über einen Futterautomaten.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## BERND2000 (6. August 2011)

*AW: Aalruten/Quappen im Teich halten*



sushi4u schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zieh selbst Quappen im Teich von der Brut zum 1-sömmrigen Fisch, dies klappt vor allem dann ganz gut, wenn genug Naturnahrung vorhanden ist.
> Im Forellenteich müsstest Du eine ganz kleine Einheit haben, aus der die Fische nicht entweichen können, dann kannst Du sie auch an Pellets gewöhnen. Das Beste wäre ein abgedunkeltes Becken, die Fütterung nachts und über einen Futterautomaten.
> ...


 
Eingesetzt in Wildgewässern entwickeln sie sich auch super.
Nach einiger Zeit verschwinden sie aber plötzlich wieder.
Wie alt werden Quappen eigendlich?
Hast Du da Erfahrungen gesammelt? 
Hast Du Quappen mal ein paar Jahre im Teich belassen um zu sehen wie groß sie werden?

Bernd


----------



## Waxdick (7. August 2011)

*AW: Aalruten/Quappen im Teich halten*

Hallo

Versuche mal einen Überblick zu geben über meinen Wissenstand bei der Aufzucht von Raubfischen mit Fertigfutter.

Sollte einer von euch schon mal Quappen von Naturfutter auf Fertigfutter umgestellt haben, oder jemanden kennen, der das geschafft hat würde ich mich über einen Kontakt freuen.

Meiner Meinung ist dies aber nicht möglich. Wenn doch verstehe ich den Aufwand nicht, der gerade in einer bayrischen staatlichen Fischzucht betrieben wird um Quappen an Fertigfutter zu gewöhnen. Wenn dies nicht vom Schlupf an praktiziert wird ist es scheinbar nicht möglich. 

Beim Waller und Zander werden bereits Fische bis zur Speisefischgröße ausschließlich mit Trockenfutter gezogen. 
Ziehe momentan selbst 130Stück 2 auf 3jährige Waller in einem Teich mit Trockenfutter auf.

Beim Hecht funktioniert wohl auch schon das Aufziehen mit Trockenfutter. Hauptproblem ist aber beim Hecht wohl der ausgeprägte Hang zum Kanibalismus bei den in den Fischzuchten herrschenden engen Haltungsbedingungen.

Eine Umstellung von Fertigfutter zurück auf Naturnahrung dürfte bei allen 4 genannten Fischarten kein Problem darstellen. Hier wird es bei auftretendem Hunger nicht allzulange dauern bis die jahrtausende alten Instinkte wieder durchkommen. 

Die einzige Fischart, bei der ich es mir zutrauen würde bereits mit Naturfutter gezogene Fische auf Fertigfutter umzustellen wäre der Waller.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## BERND2000 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Aalruten/Quappen im Teich halten*



Waxdick schrieb:


> *Eine Umstellung von Fertigfutter zurück auf Naturnahrung dürfte bei allen 4 genannten Fischarten kein Problem darstellen. Hier wird es bei auftretendem Hunger nicht allzulange dauern bis die jahrtausende alten Instinkte wieder durchkommen. *
> 
> *Gruß Helmut*


 
Hätte ich früher auch gedacht!
Leider scheint genau das aber bei vielen Fischen so nicht zu klappen.
Sicher hängt es aber auch davon ab, ob die Fische in Teichen zugefüttert wurden oder ausschließlich Trockenfutter kannten. (Warmwasserbecken) 
Welse oder Forellen haben da sehr große Probleme sich umzustellen.
Das mag den einfachen Angler zwar freuen (Die sind immer auf der Suche), aber als Besatzfisch sind sie einfach regelrecht behindert.
Viele halten kaum Ihr Besatzgewicht und zehren von Ihren Reserven.
Ist halt so, als wenn ein Städter nackt in der Serengeti ausgesetzt wird. Essen ist genug da...aber es rennt einfach immer weg.|supergri
Viele würden dann wohl aufpassen müssen nicht selber gefressen zu werden.
Von den Instinkten her, sollte er es aber schaffen....
Ist ja entwicklungsgeschichtlich seine Heimat.
Na ja, einige würden wohl überleben.

Ich vergass, Menschen sind ja nicht instinkt gesteuert.(bevor da Jemand beleidigt ist.)
Wenn das so ist, hinkt mein Vergleich natürlich.
Dann sollten Menschen viel weniger Probleme mit der Umstellung haben, als Fische.


----------



## BERND2000 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Aalruten/Quappen im Teich halten*



Waxdick schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Versuche mal einen Überblick zu geben über meinen Wissenstand bei der Aufzucht von Raubfischen mit Fertigfutter.
> 
> ...


 
Das ging nicht gegen dich Helmut,
Den Beitrag finde ich, sehr wichtig und gut. #6
Mein Beitrag ist eher zum Schmunzeln und  Nachdenken was zig Untersuchungen und Studien immer wieder aufzeigen. 
Bernd


----------



## feko (7. August 2011)

*AW: Aalruten/Quappen im Teich halten*

Mir gings eher um die natürliche Reproduktion anstatt Aufzucht
gruß


----------

